# IBO world championships Ny



## 30 feet up (Jul 3, 2006)

Anyone going to Ellicotville ny next month for ibo world championships from the central or northern nj are and interested in splitting driving. as well as traveling and lodging costs? send a pm


----------



## proXarchery (Apr 9, 2004)

think you better wait til august to travel.:wink:


----------



## Diamond_Archer (Apr 8, 2010)

Ya, i am pretty sure its August 12th. I may go it all depends on if I qualify in the shoot I go to next week.


----------



## talkalot (Apr 24, 2005)

I'll be there, money has been sent.


----------



## Nikki00 (Jan 12, 2009)

Yup :thumbs_up


----------



## sfHoyt (Mar 26, 2010)

sent my invitation today:wav:


----------



## Nikki00 (Jan 12, 2009)

Wheres everyone staying?


----------



## Heater100 (Mar 4, 2008)

We are staying at The Inn at Holiday Valley, we have stayed there every year. Its at the bottom of the hill, so you just catch a bus up to the ranges and the vendors.

The Inn at Holiday Valley
1-800-323-0020


----------



## Nikki00 (Jan 12, 2009)

Heater100 said:


> We are staying at The Inn at Holiday Valley, we have stayed there every year. Its at the bottom of the hill, so you just catch a bus up to the ranges and the vendors.
> 
> The Inn at Holiday Valley
> 1-800-323-0020


We were going to rent a large house (there are 5 of us shooters going) about 8 miles from Holiday Valley - From your experience do you find it is a lot more convenient/beneficial to stay right at Holiday Valley? My only hold up with staying there is for about the same price we can get a large house with a hot tub, 5 bedrooms, 3 baths, pool table, wet bar :teeth: for about the same price, but yea it is 8 miles away and we will only have 1 truck (we are all driving from MN) This will be the first year for all of us going


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

going to KY to qualify this weekend,
will be shooting semi


----------



## RAYHUNTS (Dec 8, 2005)

Friends and I will be coming from MA. There will be 7 of us staying at the Alpine Meadows at the bottom of the hill. This is the 3rd year I will be staying in the same unit. Unfortunately we don't have a hot tub or 5 bedrooms. But it is only costing $100.00 a piece and is a nice place. Last year we did not spend much time there except for sleeping. But 8 miles is nothing.


----------



## jerzy-joe (May 23, 2010)

South jersey boys will be there,have a condo for the week,second year going,it's a blast.


----------



## Hittingguru (Oct 1, 2004)

All set- everything mailed- staying at Triple R again.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Some of us NY Boys will be staying at our usual haunt....the Telemark at the bottom of the hill....we will be out on the porch in the evenning....stop by ands say hello..have a cold frosty beverage...I can not wait!


----------



## Heater100 (Mar 4, 2008)

Eight miles isn't very far. But the only issue I see is if one person in the group shoots at 8:30, and another shoots at noon, then u all have to get there early, and will all be stuck there till late. There are plenty of vendors to visit, and things to do so its probaly not that big of deal, just something to think about.


----------



## Nikki00 (Jan 12, 2009)

One of the guys who was going can not make it anymore so we have some room in the house we rented if anyone still needs somewhere to stay. It is a 3500 Sq Ft house and we have an open bedroom or 2 yet. PM me if you want some info :thumbs_up


----------



## IBOHunt3D (Jun 6, 2006)

I will be there. Shooting MBO and camping with our 5th wheel. Anyone have any good reccomendations for campsights?

CG


----------



## McDawg (Feb 22, 2005)

I rented a cabin at Triple R Camp Ground, first time staying there.
here is the link http://www.triplercamp.com/
You could PM Hittingguru as to recommendation as he posted that he is staying there again.


----------



## FBAXIS (Sep 27, 2003)

I'll be there, staying at the bottom of the hill.

jim


----------



## Bird Dogg (Aug 18, 2009)

*post*

LOL @ Everyone... Everyone is so happy to go, that nobody answered the guys post.... Dude wants to split travel and go with someone.


----------



## IBOHunt3D (Jun 6, 2006)

Not to get too far off topic, but I got my reservation for Triple R this afternoon. Going to be in a 5th wheel pulled by a big ole dodge diesel with my dad, if anyone wants to stop by our site and say hey.

CG


----------



## 3Darchr (Sep 9, 2006)

FBAXIS said:


> I'll be there, staying at the bottom of the hill.
> 
> jim


 Hey Jim I'll be at the bottom of the hill too wildflower room 113 Wife won't be able to come her department only allows 1 person off at a time that really sucks. Debbie said to say hi to you and Kathy and ruby. when you coming ?I"ll be there Sunday.


----------



## Rasstus (May 13, 2005)

*Ibo*

I will be at the IBO in Elliocottville. I am a vendor selling a hands free bow sling bowhook slings, stop by the booth and check them out.

www.bowhookslings.com

Thanks,
Randy


----------



## FBAXIS (Sep 27, 2003)

3Darcher

We'll be getting there on monday.

Jim


----------



## insideout27 (Mar 1, 2008)

*See you guys there!!*



NY911 said:


> Some of us NY Boys will be staying at our usual haunt....the Telemark at the bottom of the hill....we will be out on the porch in the evenning....stop by ands say hello..have a cold frosty beverage...I can not wait!


We're not staying at the telemark this year, but will have to come and visit at some point. We got a condo just down the road, waybe we'll have to bring the party there. Can't wait with only 2 weeks to go!


----------



## HoytPA (Feb 5, 2010)

has anyone received their shoot times yet? just 2 weeks away and i haven't seen anything in the mail yet.


----------



## IBOHunt3D (Jun 6, 2006)

I have not yet gotten any info yet either.


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

I'll be sitting this year out...The economy has been tough on me and my wife this year. First worlds I've missed in a long time,oh well King Watkins will have to do without my $165 this year.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

damnyankee said:


> I'll be sitting this year out...The economy has been tough on me and my wife this year. First worlds I've missed in a long time,oh well King Watkins will have to do without my $165 this year.


Major Bummer Bro.....we'll miss ya!

I think I need to get my bow sighted in huh?:tongue:


----------



## Nikki00 (Jan 12, 2009)

HoytPA said:


> has anyone received their shoot times yet? just 2 weeks away and i haven't seen anything in the mail yet.


Have not received score cards yet, but did find the schedule of events


----------



## Wild Bill 71 (Dec 4, 2004)

Just got our invites yesterday. Does not look like we can make it anyhow. Good luck to all that attend.

Bill


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

No cards yet 
Thanks for the schedule of events Nikki00
we are heading out Sunday going to the buffalo zoo on Monday 
and then it's target mode.
Good luck to everyone


----------



## Bigjim67 (Jan 23, 2006)

*Ny*

rock77, My wife won't even go with me cuz she doesn't want to ruin my shooting. She said I don't shoot as well when shes around cuz i worry about her. 
Where you staying? I'm staying at telemark down the road.

Jim


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

BigJim
we are staying at the Snow pine Village condos.
Kinda southeast corner of the resort.


----------



## Bigjim67 (Jan 23, 2006)

*Rock77*

looks like the milkman is shooting with dave S. those two retired wrestlers will have fun shooting.

Hope we can meet up, I shoot at 11:50am E 9:10am F at least I don't have to shoot in the fog like last yr.

Jim


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

Jim
I got fog time the first day 8:20 F 12:40 E day two.
We'll hook up for a cold one.:darkbeer:


----------

